# Suche geeignets Bussystem für Projekt



## kassla (25 April 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Beregnungsanlage mit einer Siemens CPU314 in der Zentrale programmiert.
Nun wünscht sich der Kunde, in der Peripherie die Motorschieber, welche jeweils in einem Schacht untergebracht sind, von der Zentrale aus anzusteuern. Wir haben nun einen Busstrang von einer maximalen Länge (Zentrale bis letzter Schacht) von ca. 4.000 m. Die größte Entfernung zwischen zwei Schächten beträgt ca. 500 m. Insgesamt haben wir ca. 50 Schächte.
In den Schächten werden jeweils 4 DI und 4 DO benötigt.

Was wird von euch hierfür als technisch und vor allem wirtschaftlich beste Lösung vorgeschlagen?
- Welches Bussystem (Profibus, Profinet, ...)
- Welche physikalische Verbindung (elektrisch, Glas-LWL, Plastik-LWL, ...)?
- Welche Slaves (Siemens, WAGO, ...)?

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen


----------



## trinitaucher (25 April 2008)

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass mit Interbus von Phoenix Contact Strecken von 13km zu überwinden wären. Schau mal bei denen nach.
Ansonsten, wie sieht's mit nem Bus mit LWL-Verkableung aus? Z.B. Ethernet basiert.


----------



## Approx (25 April 2008)

Hallo,
also mein erster Gedanke: Optscher (Kunststoff-)Profibusring mit OLM und ET200M. Ich würde allerdings nicht an jeden der 50 Schächte eine ET setzten, sondern bei so wenig Signalen mir zentren aussuchen, um von den einzelnen ET's mit Kabeln an die jeweiligen Schieber der Schächte zu gehen. So ein OLM (z.B. 6GK1503-2CA00) sostet ca.300€. Eine ET mit IM153 und den EA-Karten jeweils ca.800 Euronen. Dazu kommt dann ochje nach Aufwand die Optischen Kabel und die Spleißboxen.

Vielleicht würde auch Ethernet gehen, da hab ich aber die Befürchtung, dass die Anbindung der Signale (jeweils ein CP) viel teurer ausfällt...

Gruß Approx


----------



## kpeter (28 April 2008)

hallöchen

also wie mein vorredner schon gesagt hat

kann man das gar nicht so einfach sagen ohne skizze wo was sitzt

ich würde mir immer soviele wie möglich zusammenholen und normal mit kabel verbinden von diesen zum nächsten knoten einen lichtleiter ziehen usw usw 

die knoten am besten so setzen das es zu denn einzelen schächten dann sternformig weitergeht

die knoten so verbinden das das ganze einen ring ergibt

wenn dann schon eine leitung unterbrochen wird wird sie halt von der anderen seite weiter versorgt


----------



## MarkusP (29 April 2008)

Interbus-S gibt es sehr preiswerte Module mit direkten LWL-Anschluss.
(HCS-Faser) Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Modulen ca. 400 m. Sind bei uns zu hunderten im bewährten Einsatz. Ringstruktur ist meines Wissens halt nicht möglich.

LG


----------



## Hand (6 Mai 2008)

Ich würde folgende Konfiguration nehmen:

I/O Module von Expert die über RS485 miteinander vernetzt werden
1 Modul kostet ca 100€ und hat 4Eingänge / 5Ausgänge
Je nach Teilnehmeranzahl und Kabellänge noch Repeater dazwischen bzw. mit der Busgeschwindigkeit runtergehen

An der S7-CPU einen oder auch mehrere CP340 als RS485 Master setzen
z.B. 1 Master kontrolliert 10 I/O Module

Einen echten Feldbus halte ich für deine Anwendung übertrieben.

IO Modul:
http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQAR8AAA5ix5o7c4e119f5d0154c2483ef475cc5bc944


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Mai 2008)

hallo,
schau mal denen vorbei: http://www.dupline.com/scheletro.asp?language=DE&Page=16


----------



## Approx (7 Mai 2008)

Moin. Ich denke mal dass Herr Kassla seine Suche beendet hat, da er seit seiner Anfrage von über einem Monat nicht geantwortet hat.
Vielleicht regnets inzwischen ganz von selbst...
 
Gruß Approx


----------



## godi (7 Mai 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Moin. Ich denke mal dass Herr Kassla seine Suche beendet hat, da er seit seiner Anfrage von über einem Monat nicht geantwortet hat.
> Vielleicht regnets inzwischen ganz von selbst...
> 
> Gruß Approx



Aber trotzdem ist es ja für andere auch interessant welche Möglichkeiten das es gibt.
Auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht brauchen kann aber wer weiß vielleicht brauche ich solche Infos schon beim nächsten Projekt und kann dem Kunden dadurch kostengünstigere Lösungen Vorschlagen! ;-)

godi


----------



## kassla (14 Mai 2008)

Kassla hat zwar nicht einen Monat auf die Antwort gewartet, aber drei Wochen waren's schon ...

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für ihre Kommentare und denke dass sie einigen interessierten Suchern bestimmt weiterhelfen werden.

Bei uns kommt in der Peripherie übrigens das von lorenz2512 vorgeschlagene Bussystem von Dupline zum Einsatz - mit Profibus-Konverter zum Anschluss an die Siemens-SPS. Die Entscheidung fiel zwar vor dessen Eintrag, aber eine zweite Meinung ist immer gut!


----------

